# Adventures in Social Engineering From My Youth....



## DoctorZ (Apr 10, 2019)

Well my Social Engineering post didn't go over all that well so I thought I'd post an adventure involving a girl I once knew who was an interesting Social Engineer:

Kathy S.

Kathy S. was the very last girl I ever got off the Jam Line. (See some of my previous posts for more information about Jam Line). She told me she was a beautiful blond for whom all the guys fell at her feet! When I told my friend Calf. Fox about her, he said, "Yeah, She's probably a 300 pound whale!" Ca. Fox and I had learned that the better the Jam Line girls said they looked, the uglier they really were. Kathy did have a nice voice, and I didn't really care what she looked like because she was fun to talk to. She lived in Burnsville, Minnesota, and went to high school with all the rich kids, one of whom had been a guy named Mike Parron.
Mike Parron was a male model for a local modeling agency, and he also happened to live a block away from Kathy. Kathy had a big crush on him, but knew he would never be interested in her. She was only 17, and he was 21, and in college. When Kathy and I would talk, this Mike guy was all she could speak of. She told me his entire life story and all the latest gossip anyone would ever not want to know about him. She also loved to make prank phone calls on people's houses, and Mike's was no exception. She had made so many pranks to his house that his parents had put a trace on their phone line through the phone company. Kathy had been caught, and the Burnsville police had put her on probation for a year. Of course, Kathy had to "test" the probation, and pranked Mike's house one more time. The detective who was assigned to the case had been trying to call Kathy's dad to inform him she was about to be charged with harassment; but Kathy kept intercepting the phone calls saying her dad was working late, etc.
Up to this point, Kathy and I had been making prank phone calls of our own late at night, using the 3-way calling I had on my phone line, and I would tape-record them. (Amatuer phone tapping is legal in Minnesota as long as at least one person knows the conversation is being recorded.) I use to do this with my friend Bob too when we were kids, but we didn't have 3-way calling back then, so it was not hard for Kathy to talk me into doing this. Where Bob and I would dial up random numbers, and pretend we were radio DJ's with some stupid contest going; Kathy and I would call up people and places she knew well. What we would do is this: Kathy would give me a lot of detailed information about a certain girl, and then tell me that this girl liked this one guy. She then would give me enough information about this other guy, that I would be able to assume his identity over the phone. We would then call and have a little "fun." It was only 1984, so Caller ID hadn't been invented yet.
I remember this one girl that Kathy was really jealous of because she was dating some guy Kathy really liked. Kathy told me all about this couple, and then told me to call the girl up at her dorm in college and pretend to be this other guy the girl knew. We rehearsed what was to be said for awhile, then I made the call. I was to inform this girl that I had caught her boyfriend cheating on her with some other girl; then tell her that the reason I was squealing, is because I liked her and wanted a relationship with her. Our little prank was successful and caused a temporary breakup of that relationship. No one ever knew that Kathy was behind it, because Kathy didn't associate with these people; she was more like a Private-Eye, snooped into their personal lives, then had her little "fun." I didn't know any of these people, nor did I ever meet any of them.
We had been doing this for awhile, even going so far as to call massage parlors up in the middle of the night, and Kathy would apply for a job there! She would set up meeting arrangements with the pimps that owned the parlors, for 3 am at some Lake Street (shady area of town) tavern. I was amazed at how easy it was for her to fool people. For those that don't remember, Massage Parlors were legitimate business fronts for prostitution in States where prostitution was illegal.
There was one night we got a wrong number by accident, and this guy answered out of a sound sleep. Kathy thought she had gotten the massage parlor, but it was some guy's apartment. The guy started talking to Kathy in a sexual way, and Kathy went right along with it. She talked so sexy she got this guy all horny. They proceeded to have phone sex, and this guy never knew that I was listening and tape-recording the whole conversation!
Anyway, Kathy and I had been having all this phone fun, but we had never actually met in person. When I would suggest it, she always had some excuse as to why she couldn't meet me. My friend Ca. Fox would tell me this proved that she was a Big Ugly, and that's why she was so shy. Well all that was about to change.
Kathy was starting to get tired of intercepting all the phone calls from the police detective and she was also running out of excuses as to why her dad was never around. She was determined that her dad never find out, because he had threatened her with some punishment she didn't want, so she called me up to make the ultimate prank phone call. She asked me to call up this police detective and pretend to be her dad! She gave me all the information I needed, just like she did for our "fun" pranks. She told me that I'd do just fine at pulling it off; and that once the detective was satisfied he had talked to "daddy," he would close the case as long as she never called Mike Parron again.
I certainly didn't want to make this call, but Kathy promised to meet me if I pulled it off. I would be the ONLY guy she had ever met off Jam Line, and she did have a reputation on Jam Line for never meeting anyone. I really wanted to boost my ego by being the one and only guy she ever met from Jam Line.
I called Ca. Fox up 3-way with Kathy, and told him what the plan was. He was much more Street Wise than either of us from his days of running away from home several times as a teenager. Fox told us that if we failed and the detective didn't believe me; Kathy would be arrested and hauled down to HQ, and questioned and threatened if she didn't tell them who made the call. He also informed me that making such a call was a Gross-Misdemeanor, and that I could do jail time for it. On the other hand, Fox also said that if Kathy was questioned and she refused to "crack," that they would drop the whole thing. He said since she was a minor, that there wasn't much they could really do to her. He told her over and over again, that if she got caught she had to play dumb, and NEVER give them my name. She promised to do this, and pleaded with me to make the call.
I took a couple of days to make my decision. During that time Kathy promised to meet me and be my loyal best friend for life if I did this for her. She really sounded desperate, and I wanted desperately to be that first guy to meet her too. I decided to make the call. We rehearsed the finer details one more time, then she hung up and I made the call. When the detective answered, I introduced myself as Kathy;s father. I explained that I had been out of town on a business trip, and that Kathy was a good kid, but got into mischief out of boredom sometimes. I told him how the divorce had been hard on her, yadda, yadda, yadda.... The phone call went well, and the detective bought the story, hook, line, and sinker. I was so proud of my prank phone calling abilities, and when I called Kathy back, she was ecstatic. We arranged a time to finally meet, and I called Ca. Fox and told him all about it.
Well the day came, and Ca. Fox and I drove to Burnsville to finally meet Kathy S. Sure enough she was really BIG. I mean REALLY BIG! We guesstimated her at about 320 pounds and 5'5". She wasn't really ugly though. She looked like a high class lady because she dressed really nice and fixed herself up. This was really quite unusual for someone of such stature. 
Kathy and I were on our way to becoming friends, and I started taking her to Hopkins once in awhile to cruise Main Street and meet the gang. She really liked talking on my CB radio. It was a lot like the Jam Line. I can remember this one night driving her home from Hopkins. She got on my CB and started talking on the Black CBer's channel. She wanted to meet Black guys and started soliciting her body over the airwaves. I couldn't believe it when she gave out her home phone number over the CB radio! The five guys she had been talking to couldn't believe it either. They kept accusing her of trying to set them up, or tease them. She assured them that it was the correct number. I later learned that, in her words: "half-the-State-of-Minnesota" called me last night after I got home," because of all the people listening to the conversation on their CB's! She was very amused by this.
Six weeks after my successful prank to the Burnsville Police Department, the detective called Kathy's dad back to verify the conversation he had had. Kathy's guard was down by this time, since we both thought our little "prank" had done the trick; he finally got to talk with Kathy's real dad. So much for our success at pranking the Burnsville PD. Kathy was hauled down to HQ, and they threatened her with jail, fines, juvenile lock-up, criminal charges, Fraud, possible felony charges, jail time for her dad, and various Tele-communications crimes, etc., if she didn't tell them who that was that called saying he was her dad. They screamed and yelled and even tried bribes, but Kathy didn't crack. She later told me that they did and tried everything that my friend Ca. Fox said they would do; but she remembered his words and held her tongue playing dumb. The rest of my life was literally in her hands at that time, and she didn't let me down! Pretty impressive for a messed up 17 year old, I'd say. I think the detective probably figured that I was some high school kid that Kathy knew, so that's why he never pursued it after that. I got really lucky that day being as I was over 18 at the time. That was the end of our making prank phone calls of any kind; and it was also the end of her being in trouble with the cops. The detective never called back again.
I wish I could say that Kathy and I are still friends, but we parted ways years ago. She was so into Black men, that she started hanging out in really ghetto neighborhoods. I couldn't care less if she dated Black men; but I had no intention of hanging out with the pimps and prostitutes. Kathy didn't seem to care, and used to scream out my car window at every black guy she saw walking the street, "I WANNA HAVE YOUR BABY!" She finally met "The man of her dreams" in the slums of St. Paul, and I only heard once more from her after that. She called to inform me of their engagement, and told me how happy she was that she finally found someone who loved her so much. I wished her well and never heard from her again.






KATHY S.


----------

